# AWL Anfänge



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

Hallo Kollegen:

auf Ralle s Bitte mach ich hier nen neuen Thread auf.
Ich hau mich grad von 0 weg in AWL hoch, wenn ich dabei Probleme habe stell ich s hier rein...also ihr könnt auch gerne lachen wenn was einfaches drin ist
Also wär echt net wenn ihr mir dabei helfen würdet.
Danke euch schon mal!!

Grüßle Mike


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

Also was ich nich kapier ist:

U e0.0
ZV Z1
L MW1
L 1
L +I
T MW1

Da funktioniert es ohne FP nicht aber bei:

U e0.0
ZV Z1
L Z1
T MW1

da funktioniert es

Ja ich weiß is eigentlich ne frage die wo zu sehr im Detail liegt aber wenn dann will ich alles wissen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

Hallo Mike, zu deinen Beitrag


Mike369 schrieb:


> @Helmut: ne sry aber ohne Flanke zählt der mir durch..
> @Ralle: Ja ok weil du s bist mach ich nen neuen, solange ihr vorbei schaut
> 
> Neuer Thread:AWL Anfänge


 
ich weiß jetzt nicht was du meinst, das zählen mit den MW?
An Anlehnung von Gebs probier das mal durch um den Zähler
kennen zu lernen.


```
//Zählt vorwärts bis 999
      U     E      0.0
      ZV    Z      0
//Zählt rückwärts bis 0
      U     E      0.1
      ZR    Z      0
//setzt den Zähler auf 0
      U     E      0.2
      R     Z      0
//Ausgang wird gesetzt wenn zähler <> 0
      U     Z      0
      =     A      0.0
//Läd den Zählerwert ins Merkerwort
      L     Z      0
      T     MW     0
```


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> Also was ich nich kapier ist:
> 
> U e0.0
> ZV Z1
> ...


 
den grünen Teil musst du dir unabhängig von deiner Zählfunktion anschauen.
Wie Ralle schon geschrieben hat ist die Grüne Anweisung Verknüpfungs
unabhängig, wird zyklisch durchlaufen und somit wird das MW hochgezählt.


----------



## vierlagig (10 November 2009)

und wenn du nur den zähler im MW haben willst ersetzt du "ZV Z1" durch "FP  Mx.y" und fügst ein "SPBN irgendwas" ein, am ende machst du ein "irgendwas: NOP 0" ... schon ist dein MW ein zählwert ...


----------



## wolder (10 November 2009)

Und Mike, schon kapiert?
L+T-Operationen sind nicht VKE-abhängig.
Egal wie das VKE ist, diese Operationen werden ausgeführt, wie auch die addition!

Wenn du willst, dass diese Operationen nicht mehr ausgeführt werden, dann mußt du drüber hinwegspringen mit Hilfe von Sprungmarken, eigentlich so wie ich dir das in dem anderen Thread gezeigt hab.

Sorry, Helmut.


> L +I


Diese Zeile ist nicht ganz richtig. Lass das L weg und schreibe nur +I

Gruß wolder


----------



## crash (10 November 2009)

und gewöhne dir gleich an gerade Adressen zu verwenden.
Also *NICHT*
*MW1 
MW3 *
usw.

sondern
*MW0
MW2
MW4

DW0
DW4

EW0
EW2

AW0
AW2
*usw.*
*


----------



## vierlagig (10 November 2009)

so:


```
*
      U    E  0.0
      FP   M 10.0
      SPBN end
      L    MW 2
      +    1
      T    MW 2
end:  NOP 0
```

@crash: *ACK*


----------



## Perfektionist (10 November 2009)

um AWL zu verstehen ist vielleicht noch etwas Grundlagenwissen hilfreich, z.b.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prozessorarchitektur

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Register_(Computer)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

wolder schrieb:


> Und Mike, schon kapiert?
> L+T-Operationen sind nicht VKE-abhängig.
> Egal wie das VKE ist, diese Operationen werden ausgeführt, wie auch die addition!
> 
> ...


 
wolder, ist schon in ordnung, ich habe das auch nur von mike kopiert, 
ich mache das sowiso nur so wie du es geschrieben hast.


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

@vierlagig: SPBN end

bezieht sich das end auf das NOP 0 genauso wie das
 SPBN -000 auf _000: NOP 0


----------



## vierlagig (10 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> @vierlagig: SPBN end
> 
> bezieht sich das end auf das NOP 0 genauso wie das
> SPBN -000 auf _000: NOP 0



jopp, sofern möglich (bei 4zeichen ist das manchmal recht schwer) versuche ich sprungmarken sinnvoll zu benennen...


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

OK Danke dir und euch allen schon mal, find ich echt super von euch vorallem das so viele mir helfen also Danke :s1:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> @vierlagig: SPBN end
> 
> bezieht sich das end auf das NOP 0 genauso wie das
> SPBN -000 auf _000: NOP 0


 
noch eine erläuterung zu Sprungmarken und NOP 0

```
//wenn E 0.0 auf "1" alle anweisungen
//bis zur Marke M001 überspringen
      U     E      0.0
      SPB   M001
//irgendwelche Anweisungen
//...
//...
//...
M001: U     E      0.1
      =     A      0.1
```
 

es wird aber übersichtlicher wenn mann nicht sofort mit
der nächsten Anweisung beginnt sondern einen Kommentar
schreiben kann.

```
//wenn E 0.0 auf "1" alle anweisungen
//bis zur Marke M001 überspringen
      U     E      0.0
      SPB   M001
//irgendwelche Anweisungen
//...
//...
//...
M001: NOP   0
 
//wenn E 0.1 auf "1", dann soll
//A 0.1 gesetzt werden
      U     E      0.1
      =     A      0.1
```
 
vor allen dingen wenn das Sprungziel die letzte Zeile im Programm ist 
muß da irgend etwas stehen.


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

SPM heißt dann übersetzt springe zur Marke....-oder??


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

Ach ne vergiss das. sry...kann ich ja nachlesen...


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

Sodale damit ihr auch erfolge mitverfolgen könnt:

U E0.0
ZV Z1

U E0.1
L C#5
S Z1

U E0.1
R Z1
----------

L MW1
L 3
==I
SPB M003

-
-
-
M003: = A 0.0


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> SPM heißt dann übersetzt springe zur Marke....-oder??


 
nein das war ein Schreibfehler von mir, sorry.
es sollte heißen SPB.



> SPA Sprung absolut
> 
> SPB Sprung bei VKE="1"
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

Jo hab ich schon nachgesehn, kann passieren...Danke dir


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

Man das is ne ganz schöne umstellung, wie könnt ihr euch das nur alles merken die ganzen befehle und alles..Hamma


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> Man das is ne ganz schöne umstellung, wie könnt ihr euch das nur alles merken die ganzen befehle und alles..Hamma



Überhaupt nicht, ich kann aber lesen.....


----------



## marlob (10 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> Man das is ne ganz schöne umstellung, wie könnt ihr euch das nur alles merken die ganzen befehle und alles..Hamma




F1
Hilfe zu AWL im Editor
Anweisungsliste (AWL) für S7-300/400


----------



## Mike369 (11 November 2009)

Gut, dachte schon ich bin der einzige der das so macht


----------



## Mike369 (11 November 2009)

SPS    Springe wenn OS=1....was bedeutet das und wie verwende ich es


----------



## Gebs (11 November 2009)

Hallo Mike,

das kannst Du z.Bsp. zur Fehlerauswertung nutzen.
Wenn z.Bsp. bei einer Addition ein Überlauf entsteht wird das OS = 1.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Mike369 (11 November 2009)

du meinst wenn zum beispiel eine Bauteil menge die 3 nich überschreiten darf z.b. dann meldet das SPS es... kannst du mal n kurzes netzwerk machen wie ich es schreib...der will bei mir net


----------



## Gebs (11 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> du meinst wenn zum beispiel eine Bauteil menge die 3 nich überschreiten darf z.b. dann meldet das SPS es... kannst du mal n kurzes netzwerk machen wie ich es schreib...der will bei mir net



So nicht ganz!

```
L MW 0 // Int-Zahl
L MW 2 // Int-Zahl
+I
SPO M001 // Springe, wenn Ergebnis > 32767 oder < -32768 (Bereichsgrenzen von INT)
T MW 4 // Ergebnis
...
```
Grüße
Gebs


----------



## marlob (11 November 2009)

Als Hinweis zu gebs Beispiel

OV = Überlauf bei arithmetischen Operationen (Englisch: Overflow)

OS = Überlauf speichernd, speichert das einmalige Setzen des OV Bits innerhalb ein Baustein. (Wird benutzt um zu kontrollieren, dass mehrere aritmetischen Operationen hintereinander alle OK waren)


----------



## Mike369 (11 November 2009)

Achso wenn bestimmte grenzen von Zählständen die die SPS nich zählen kann überschreitet werden dann kann ich das durch die Befehle spo usw. anzeigen lassen....


----------



## marlob (11 November 2009)

Hier 2 pdfs dazu


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

Hi Leute,

Kann mir vllt. jemand eine kleine Übung vorgeben zum Programmieren..sollte zu anfangs nich all zu groß werden


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

Hier hat der Kollege vierlagig mal ein paar Aufgaben und Lösungen bereitgestellt
*Aufgaben und Lösungen aus dem Online-Lehrgang*


----------



## Gebs (16 November 2009)

Hallo Mike,

hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18652056
sind auch ein paar Übungen beschrieben. Im Anhang A5.

Grüße
Gebs

Und hier sind noch ein paar:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18652511


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

Kann es sein das bei vierlagigs aufgabe 3. der Zähler dauernd zählt


----------



## Gebs (16 November 2009)

Hallo Mike,

hinter dem Sprung SPB M003 fehlt eine Zeile:

SPA M004

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

Zu Vierlagig s Aufgabe 3:

Meine eigene Lösung:

UN E0.0
SPBN M001

UN E0.1
FP M30.0
ZV Z1
T MW12

U E0.2
FP M30.1
ZR Z1
T MW12

U E0.3
FP M30.2
L 0
T MW12
M001: NOP 0

Passt das auch und wenn nich warum??


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

Danke dir Gebs für deine immer wieder schnellen antworten, das hilft mir echt weiter zu kommen...danke dir für deinen Einsatz


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

Das wird nicht funktionieren, da du am Ende immer 0 ins MW12 schreibst.
Lade und Transferbefehle sind VKE-unabhängig


----------



## Gebs (16 November 2009)

Hallo Mike,

so ganz wird Dein Programm nicht funktionieren.


Mike369 schrieb:


> Zu Vierlagig s Aufgabe 3:
> 
> Meine eigene Lösung:
> 
> ...



Abgesehen, von dem, was marlob schon geschrieben hat, fällt mir noch folgendes ein:

1. Was transferierst Du in MW 12? Den Inhalt von AKKU1! Aber was steht da drin? Irgendwas.
Wenn Du den Z1 ins MW 12 schieben willst, musst Du ihn vorher laden => L Z1!

2. Was passiert mit drücken des E0.3?
Das MW 12 wird gelöscht, aber der Zähler nicht!
=> S Z1

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

Ok versuch wars wert naja also hab jetz alles beachtet und hab nach vergleichen gesehn das ich s jetz gleich hab mit vierlagigs lösung bis auf ein fehler war drin...so nun lädt  der mir aber trotzdem nix in den MW12


----------



## Gebs (16 November 2009)

stell mal Deinen Code rein.


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

Un    e      0.0
      spb   m004

      u     e      0.1 
      fp    m     30.0 
      spb   m001 

      u     e      0.2
      fp    m     30.1
      spb   m002 

      u     e      0.3
      fp    m     30.2
      spb   m003 


m001: L     mw      12
      +     1
      t     mw      12
      spa   m004

m002: L     mw      12
      +     -1
      t     mw      12
      spa   m004

m003: L     0
      t     mw 12
      spa m004


m004: Nop   0


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

Siehe hier


Gebs schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> hinter dem Sprung SPB M003 fehlt eine Zeile:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gebs (16 November 2009)

Hallo Mike,

auch hier fehlt wieder das SPA M004!



Mike369 schrieb:


> Un    e      0.0
> spb   m004
> 
> u     e      0.1
> ...



Ist Dein E0.0 auf 1?

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

Ja er ist auf eins..
 Aber wieso da...das macht er doch dann bei den Lade netzwerken am schluss jeweils...reicht das nich


----------



## Gebs (16 November 2009)

weil dann immer die Anweisungen hinter m001 ausgeführt werden, wenn die E0.1 bis E0.3 = 0 sind!


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

aber das darf er doch rein theoretisch nur wenn E0.1 - 1 ist...sry bin n schwieriger fall


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

Gebs schrieb:


> weil dann immer die Anweisungen hinter m001 ausgeführt werden, wenn die E0.1 bis E0.3 = 0 sind!


und E0.0 auf 1
und dann auch nur bis zum Sprung spa m004, danach spring er dann zum Ende

```
...
m001: L     mw      12
      +     1
      t     mw      12
      spa   m004
...
```


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

jetz peil ich gar nix mehr


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> aber das darf er doch rein theoretisch nur wenn E0.1 - 1 ist...sry bin n schwieriger fall


wenn E0.1 TRUE ist, springt er hier 

```
...
u     e      0.1 
      fp    m     30.0 
      spb   m001 
...
```
zur Marke m001.
Wenn aber E0.0 TRUE und alle anderen FALSE sind, wird der Code normal weiter durchlaufen, auch das was nach der Sprungmarke m001 steht.


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

Kann es sein, das du die Sprungmarken mit Funktionen verwechselst?


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

Ok also noch mal...
 E0.0 ist True und E 0.1 oder 0.2 oder 0.3 ist-1 dann läuft der doch in das jeweilige netzwerk zum beispiel zu M002 dann zählt der um eins zurück und hört dann bei M004 auf...sodala aber wenn man bei 

U E0.3
FP M30.2
SPB M003

Noch SPA M004 hinzufügt funktioniert es dann zwar erst aber es ergibt für mich immer noch keinen sinn warum man da SPA M004 reinschreibt da er ja nach SPB M003 springen sollte und dann bei M004 ja sowieso aufhört??
Wie gesagt bin n schwieriger fall


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

Ne die Sprungmarke is ja nur in dem fall dazu da um zu sagen das es nach beendigung des netzwerks bzw. 1 sagt er soll zu dem und dem ablauf springen
Für mich is das eher ne anweisung oder nen befehl


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

Wenn E0.3 TRUE ist, springt er zur Marke m003. Wenn E0.3 aber FALSE ist 
macht er bei der Sprungmarke m001 weiter. Er soll aber zum Ende springen, daher SPA m004.
Vorraussetzung (E0.0 TRUE und alle anderen FALSE)


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

Hm ok nach meiner ansicht dürfte er das aber auch dann nur wenn e0.1 auch 1 ist aber anscheinend ist das bei awl wohl etwas anderst...sprich wenn ich jetz noch ein netzwerk mit e0.4 hätte und m005 NOP 0 wäre müsste ich im Netzwerk e0.4 dann auch ein SPA M005 machen damit der mir nicht bei M001 weiter macht sondern aufhört...richtig??


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

beispiel hierzu:

Un e 0.0
spb m004

u e 0.1 
fp m 30.0 
spb m001 

u e 0.2
fp m 30.1
spb m002 

u e 0.3
fp m 30.2
spb m003

U e0.4
fp M30.2
spb m004 
spa m005

m001: L mw 12
+ 1
t mw 12
spa m005

m002: L mw 12
+ -1
t mw 12
spa m005

m003: L 0
t mw 12
spa m005

m004: L10
t mw12
spa m005

m005: Nop 0


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> Hm ok nach meiner ansicht dürfte er das aber auch dann nur wenn e0.1 auch 1 ist aber anscheinend ist das bei awl wohl etwas anderst...sprich wenn ich jetz noch ein netzwerk mit e0.4 hätte und m005 NOP 0 wäre müsste ich im Netzwerk e0.4 dann auch ein SPA M005 machen damit der mir nicht bei M001 weiter macht sondern aufhört...richtig??


So ist es


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

ok wie gesagt ergibt für mich keinen sinn aber das wird awl bedingt sein...wenigstens weiß ich jetz wann ich das machen muss und komm jetz weiter...vielen herzlichen dank marlob und Gebs..falls man sich mal auf nen forumstreffen sieht geht die erste maß von euch auf mich :s12:


----------



## Gebs (16 November 2009)

Hallo Mike,



Mike369 schrieb:


> ok wie gesagt ergibt für mich keinen sinn aber das wird awl bedingt sein...



das ist nicht AWL-bedingt, das ist Logik.

Was bedeutet der Befehl SPB?
=> Springe zur angegebenen Sprungmarke, wenn die Bedingungen davor erfüllt sind.
Wenn sie nicht erfüllt sind fahre fort mit der nächsten Zeile.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

Ach jetza hab ich s...die nächste zeile is ja dann automatisch dann E0.1 usw. da M004 ja nur ausgeführt wird wenn man es ihm sagt ansonsten is es nach reihenfolge wieder die e0.1...hehe supi..kriegst 2 maß


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

wobei das aber auch nich passieren darf da e0.1 gleich null ist


----------



## Gebs (16 November 2009)

Ok, dann noch mal ganz langsam:



Mike369 schrieb:


> beispiel hierzu:
> 
> Un e 0.0
> spb m004 // Springe, wenn E0.0 = 0 zu Marke m004
> ...



Grüße
Gebs


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

Habe gebs gute Ausführung noch etwas erweitert

```
*
Un e 0.0
spb m004 [COLOR=Red]// Springe, wenn E0.0 = 0 zu Marke m004[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Red]// Wenn E0.0 = 1, dann mach hier weiter[/COLOR]
u e 0.1 
fp m 30.0 
spb m001 [COLOR=Red]// Springe, wenn E0.1 den Zustand von 0 zu 1 wechselt zu Marke m001[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=Red]// Findet kein Wechsel statt, dann mach hier weiter[/COLOR]
u e 0.2
fp m 30.1
spb m002 [COLOR=Red]// Springe, wenn E0.2 den Zustand von 0 zu 1 wechselt zu Marke m002[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=Red]// Findet kein Wechsel statt, dann mach hier weiter[/COLOR]
u e 0.3
fp m 30.2
spb m003 [COLOR=Red]// Springe, wenn E0.3 den Zustand von 0 zu 1 wechselt zu Marke m003[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=Red]// Findet kein Wechsel statt, dann mach hier weiter[/COLOR]
 
U e0.4
fp M30.2
spb m004 [COLOR=Red]// Springe, wenn E0.4 den Zustand von 0 zu 1 wechselt zu Marke m004[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=Red]// Findet kein Wechsel statt, dann mach hier weiter[/COLOR]
spa m005[COLOR=Red] // Springe auf jeden Fall zu Marke m005[/COLOR]

m001: L mw 12
+ 1
t mw 12
spa m005[COLOR=Red] // Springe auf jeden Fall zu Marke m005[/COLOR]

m002: L mw 12
+ -1
t mw 12
spa m005[COLOR=Red] // Springe auf jeden Fall zu Marke m005[/COLOR]

m003: L 0
t mw 12
spa m005[COLOR=Red] // Springe auf jeden Fall zu Marke m005[/COLOR]

m004: L10
t mw12
spa m005[COLOR=Red] // Springe auf jeden Fall zu Marke m005, [/COLOR]
         [COLOR=Red]//[/COLOR] [COLOR=Red]dieser Sprung ist aber nicht nötig, da m005 die nächste Anweisung ist[/COLOR]
m005: Nop 0
```


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

Ja ich versteh ja das er SPA zu 005 springen muss das er nich dauernd die netzwerke wiederholt abfragt...aber er dürfte bei e0.1 deswegen trotzdem nich zählen wenn ich SPA 005 nich schreib da ja e0.1 nich gesetzt ist...er würde halt nur endlos alles wiederholt durchlaufen aber das is nur theoretisch...praktisch zählt er laufend hoch bis ins unendliche aber das dürfte er nich...das is das einzige was ich in dem fall nich kapiere


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> Ja ich versteh ja das er SPA zu 005 springen muss das er nich dauernd die netzwerke wiederholt abfragt...aber er dürfte bei e0.1 deswegen trotzdem nich zählen wenn ich SPA 005 nich schreib da ja e0.1 nich gesetzt ist...er würde halt nur endlos alles wiederholt durchlaufen aber das is nur theoretisch...praktisch zählt er laufend hoch bis ins unendliche aber das dürfte er nich...das is das einzige was ich in dem fall nich kapiere


Wieso meinst du, dürfte er das nicht?
Wenn E0.0 TRUE ist und bei den anderen Eingängen kein Wechsel von FALSE nach TRUE auftritt, läuft der Code bis zur Sprungmarke m001, führt dann die Addition aus und springt dann zu m005. Dies wird in einer Endlosschleife wiederholt, bis sich an den Eingängen was ändert


----------



## Mike369 (16 November 2009)

Ich dachte er dürfe das nich un wenn dann erst wenn e0.1 ein signal hat ansonsten darf er doch nich hoch zählen...oder??


----------



## Full Flavor (16 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> Ich dachte er dürfe das nich un wenn dann erst wenn e0.1 ein signal hat ansonsten darf er doch nich hoch zählen...oder??



Wenn du die Zeile:


```
spa m005[COLOR=Red] // Springe auf jeden Fall zu Marke m005[/COLOR]
```
nicht machst werden die Zeilen:


```
m001: L mw 12
+ 1
t mw 12
spa m005[COLOR=Red] // Springe auf jeden Fall zu Marke m005
[/COLOR]
```
trotzdem bearbeitet da der Sprungbefehl zum überspringen nicht vorhanden ist.

Du Springst mit FP zu der jeweiligen anweisung und danach, da FP wieder 0 ist wird nicht mehr gesprungen und die nächste Sprungmarke bei dir wäre:


```
m001: L mw 12  [COLOR=Red]//wird bearbeitet[/COLOR]
+ 1  [COLOR=Red]//wird bearbeitet[/COLOR]
t mw 12  [COLOR=Red]//wird bearbeitet[/COLOR]
spa m005  [COLOR=Red]//SPRUNGMARKE[/COLOR]
```
m001 heist nicht "bearbeite nur wenn hingesprungen wird"!!!


----------



## Mike369 (17 November 2009)

Ok jetz hab ich s kapiert, hatte gestern nur was durcheinander gebracht
Danke dir


----------



## waldy (18 November 2009)

```
m001: L mw 12
+ 1
t mw 12
spa m005
 
m002: L mw 12
+ -1
t mw 12
spa m005
 
m003: L 0
t mw 12
spa m005
 
m004: L10
t mw12
spa m005
 
m005: Nop 0
```
 
kurzer


```
m001: L mw 12
+ 1
spa m006
 
m002: L mw 12
+ -1
spa m006
 
m003: L 0
spa m006
 
m004: L10
spa m006
 
m006: t mw 12
 
m005: Nop 0
```
 
gruß waldy


----------



## steff78 (18 November 2009)

*Tipp*

Hab auch klein angefangen!
Keine Schulung usw.

Hab mir ein Hans Berger Buch gekauft,
mit dem hab ich s gelernt;

Mittlerweile bilde ich Mechatroniker & Betriebselektriker aus.

Fazit: Das Buch ist super (Ein bisschen Ehrgeiz gehört dazu) :-D

Gruss Steff


----------



## waldy (19 November 2009)

Hallo,


> Hab mir ein Hans Berger Buch gekauft,
> mit dem hab ich s gelernt;


 - und wie lange hast du AWl sprache gelernt?

Mit AWL habe ich in ca. Mitte 2008 angefangen, für Hilfe mit AWl sprache bin ich vierlagig Dankbar. Er hat mich so zu sagen , zu zwingen , in AWL spachen was zu lernen. Ich dachte auch erst mal, das AWl Sprache brauche ich nicht mehr zu wiessen, FUP ist besser und einfachste Weg SPS Sprache zum lernen.
Jetzt habe ich andere Meinung, das AWL Sprachen braucht man noch Momental. wie lange- das kann ich nicht behaupten- aber AWL Sprache heute sind immer noch Aktuel.

gruß waldy


----------

